# Nathanael Vincent



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 17, 2006)

Nathanael Vincent, English Puritan (d. 1697), was the brother of Thomas Vincent. Both men signed the 1673 Puritan Preface to the Scottish Metrical Psalter. 

Nathanael was ejected for nonconformity in 1662 and prosecuted / imprisoned repeatedly for conducting conventicles. He is the author of _The Conversion of a Sinner_; _The Day of Grace_; _A Heaven or Hell Upon Earth: or, a Discourse Concerning Conscience_; _Cure of distractions in attending upon God: in several sermons preached from I Cor. 7:35_; _Discourse on prayer..._; _A present for such as have been sick and are recoverd; Or, a discourse concerning the good which comes out of the evil of affliction. Being several sermons, preached after his being raised froma bed of languishing_; _The true touchstone which shews both grace and nature; or, a discourse concerning self-examination, by which both saints and sinners may come to know themselves. Whereunto are added sundry meditations relating to the Lord's Supper_; _The principles of the doctrine of Christ, or, A catechism: in which is contained the sum of the Christian religion, or what is necessary to be believed and done in order to salvation, the answers being but seventeen in number, and in very plain words easie to be understood : unto which is added A catechism for conscience, wherein the consciences of the ignorant, the grosly profane, the young, the meerely mortal, and the hypocrites are examined in order to their instruction and awakening, and the consciences of the sincere Christians are tried in order to their peace and comfort_; and an elegy upon the death of Richard Baxter; among other works, and contributed to the Cripplegate Sermons. 

He preached the funeral sermon for James Janeway and his own funeral sermon was preached by Nathanael Taylor.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 11, 2007)

Nathaniel Vincent, _A Discourse Concerning Love_


----------

